# رحله العائله المقدسه لمصر



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2014)

*

     كانوا بركة

     البابا شنوده الثالث

    هناك أشخاص عاشوا على الأرض وكانوا بركة..

    لعل من أمثلتهم أبونا إبراهيم أبو الآباء الذي قيل له: "فأجعلك أمة عظيمة، وأباركك وأعظم اسمك، وتكون بركة" (تك 12: 2).


    ومن قبل أبينا إبراهيم كان أبونا نوح، الذي بسببه أبقى الله حياة على الأرض لما أهلكها بالطوفان (تك 6) فهلك كل حي على الأرض.  وكادت تفنى البشرية كلها، لولا نوح، الذي صار أبًا للبشرية بعد آدم..

    وتقرأ عن أشخاص في الكتاب المقدس كانوا بركة في المكان الذي حلّوا فيه.  ومنهم يوسف الصديق الذي صار بركة في بيت فوطيفار.  وقال الكتاب في ذلك: "ورأى سيده أن الرب معه، وأن كل ما يصنعه كان الرب ينجحه بيده..  فوكله على بيته ودفع إلى يده كل ما كان له" (تك 39: 3، 4).

    وكذلك كان يوسف بركة في أرض مصر، وبسببه أنقذ الله مصر وكل البلاد المحيطة من المجاعة.

    وبالمثل كان إيليا النبي بركة في بيت الأرملة..

    بسببه بارك الله زيتها ودقيقها، فلم يفرغ كوز الدقيق ولا كوز الزيت طول سنى الجوع (1مل 17: 16).

    وكان اليشع النبي -بالمثل- بركة في بيت المرأة الشونمية.

    وكانت تشعر بهذا، ولذلك عرفت أنه بسببه وبصلاته أعطاها الله نسل.  وبصلاته أيضًا أقام ابنها من الموت.

    زيارة العذراء لمصر حاملة المسيح، كانت بركة لمصر.

    بسبب هذه الزيارة تحطمت كثير من أصنام مصر، ودخل الإيمان في قلوب البعض   وفيما بعد تأسست كنائس في كل أماكن الزيارة، ومازالت بركة العذراء في مصر لليوم، ومازالت بركة المسيح نفسه في بلادنا.

    نذكر أيضًا بركة الشهداء في بلادنا، وبركة الآباء المتوحدين والسواح، الذين باركوا أماكن عديدة بصلواتهم وبحياتهم المقدسة.

    وصارت أماكن نسكهم ووحدتهم يقصدها الناس لنوال البركة..

    يذكرنا هذا ببركة (العشرة) الذين قال عنهم الرب في إهلاك سادوم: "لا أهلك المدينة من أجل العشرة" إن وُجِدوا (تك 18: 32).

    نذكر أيضًا بركة العشور في أموالنا، إن دفعناها، وبركة يوم الرب في حياتنا، إن قدسنا هذا اليوم..*


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2014)




----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2014)

مصر ملجأ المسيح

      القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي


    تفسد الخطية قلب الإنسان وتحطمه فتجعل منه عبدًا ذليلًا عدوًا للخير، وفي نفس الوقت يشاركها عنفها وقسوتها. وأيضًا عوض الاتكال على الله يتكل الإنسان على ذراع بشر كما فعل إسرائيل ويهوذا حين أرادا التحالف مع فرعون مصر لينقذهما من بابل. الآن إذ يلجأ السيد المسيح إلى القلب يحول مصر الوثنية العبدة لإبليس إلى مصر الحرة المتمتعة بالبنوة لله. هكذا يتحد الإنسان الداخلي مع ابن الله الوحيد الجنس  بعمل روحه القدوس فيصير ابنًا بالنعمة.

    يقول الإنجيلي متى: "وبعدما انصرفوا إذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر ليوسف في حلم، قائلًا: قم وخذ الصبي وأمه واهرب إلى مصر، وكن هناك حتى أقول لك، لأن هيرودس مزمع أن يطلب الصبي ليهلكه، فقام وأخذ الصبي وأمه ليلًا وانصرف إلى مصر" (مت13:2،14).

    هروب الطفل يسوع المسيح إلى مصر مع القديسة مريم والدته والقديس يوسف لم يكن بالأمر الثانوي في أحداث الخلاص. لقد رآه إشعياء النبي قبل حدوثه بأكثر من سبعة قرون وسجّل لنا هذا الحدث في الاصحاح التاسع عشر.

    افتتح إشعياء نبوته عن مصر بصورة مفرحة تخص مصر، قائلًا: "هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم إلى مصر فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها" (إش 1:19). وتسبح الكنيسة في عيد دخول السيد المسيح أرض مصر، قائلة: [افرحي وتهللي يا مصر مع بنيها وكل تخومها، لأنه قد أتى إليك محب البشر، الكائن قبل كل الدهور.]

    يرى القديس كيرلس الكبير أن السحابة الخفيفة السريعة (الترجمة السبعينية) هي القديسة مريم التي قدسها روح الرب فصارت خفيفة ومرتفعة، تحمل رب المجد يسوع لتهرب به إلى مصر من وجه هيرودس (مت 13:2،14). بدخوله ارتجفت الأوثان واهتزت العبادة الوثنية، وذاب قلب المصريين حبًا ليقبلوه ساكنًا فيهم.

    يرى القديس أغسطينوس أن النفس التي ترتبط بالسيد المسيح خلال الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة تحمله فيها روحيًا، وكأنها قد صارت له كالقديسة مريم التي حلمته روحيًا كما حملته بالجسد! تحمله لكي تدخل به إلى كل قلب فيتمتع بالسيد المسيح فيه.

    كان يمكن للسيد أن يلتجئ إلى مدينة في اليهودية أو الجليل لكنه أراد تقديس أرض مصر، رائدة العالم الأممي، ليقيم في وسطها. اهتم الوحي بهذه الزيارة الفريدة، بها صارت مصر مركز إشعاع إيماني حي. وكما خزن يوسف في مصر الحنطة كسندٍ للعالم أثناء المجاعة سبع سنوات، هكذا قدم السيد المسيح فيض نعم في مصر لتكون سرّ بركة للعالم كله.


    مصر التي امتلأت بالعبادة الوثنية حيث أقامت عجل أبيس والقطط والتماسيح والضفادع... آلهة، استقبلت رب المجد فيها، فأقام من قلوب المصريين مقدسًا له. تحولت مصر من كونها أكبر معقل للوثنية إلى أعظم مركز للفكر المسيحي والعبادة الروحية والحياة الإنجيلية في فترة وجيزة. تلألأ نجم كنيسة مصر بمدرسة الإسكندرية معلمة اللاهوت وتفسير الكتاب المقدس للعالم المسيحي الأول، وقائدة حركة الدفاع عن الإيمان المستقيم على مستوى مسكوني. ومن مصر انطلقت حركة الرهبنة المسيحية بكل صورها تسحب قلب الكنيسة إلى البرية، تمارس الحياة الداخلية الملائكية في نفس الوقت الذي فيه انفتحت أبواب البلاط الإمبراطوري لرجال الدين، وكان الخطر يلاحق الكنيسة حيث يختلط العمل الروحي الكنسي بالسلطة الزمنية والسياسية. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: "هلموا إلى برية مصر لتروها أفضل من كل فردوس! ربوات من الطغمات الملائكية في شكل بشري، وشعوب من الشهداء، وجماعات من البتوليين... لقد تهدم طغيان الشيطان، وأشرق ملكوت المسيح ببهائه! مصر هذه أم الشعراء والحكماء والسحرة... حصنت نفسها بالصليب! السماء بكل خوارس كواكبها ليست في بهاء برية مصر الممتلئة من قلالي النساك".

    حملت كنيسة مصر صليب عريسها عبر الأجيال وقدمت أعدادًا بلا حصر من الشهداء والمعترفين، فاستشهدت أحيانًا مدن بأسرها وتسابق الكثيرون على نوال الأكاليل الاستشهاد بفرح وبهجة قلب.

    يتحدث أيضًا القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم عن هذه الزيارة المباركة لمصر لتقديسها، فيقول: "إذ كانت مصر وبابل هما أكثر بلاد العالم ملتهبتين بنار الشر أعلن الرب منذ البداية أنه يرغب في إصلاح المنطقتين لحسابه، ليأتي بهما إلى ما هو أفضل، وفي نفس الوقت تتمثل بهما كل الأرض، فتتطلب عطاياه، لهذا أرسل للواحدة المجوس والأخرى ذهب إليها بنفسه مع أمه"، كما يقول: "تأمل أمرًا عجيبًا: فلسطين كانت تنتظره، مصر استقبلته وأنقذته من الغدر!"

    تحقق فيها الوعد الإلهي منذ يوم البنطقستي حيث سمع المصريون الرسل يتكلمون بلغتهم (أع 10:2)، وجاء القديس مرقس الرسول والإنجيلي يكرز بكلمة الإنجيل.



    تأديب مصر

    هروب العائلة المقدسة إلى مصر وإقامة مذبح للرب هناك لا يعنى التغطية على شرورها، وإنما على العكس كشف الرب عن ضعفاتها وجراحاتها الروحية حتى ينزع الرب عنها كل ضعف (مملكة الشر) ويقيم فيها ما هو جديد (ملكوت الله). مجيء الرب يعنى هدم أوثانها وإزالة رجاساتها لأجل تقديس شعبها.

    أولًا: قيام حروب أهلية: "وأهيج مصريين على مصريين فيحاربون كل واحد أخاه وكل واحد صاحبه مدينة مدينة ومملكة مملكة، وتهراق روح مصر داخلها" (إش 2:19،3). هذه ثمرة طبيعية لاعتزالها الله واهب السلام الداخلي والحب والوحدة.

    ثانيًا: فقدان الحكمة الحقيقية، فقد عُرف المصريون كشعب ذكي جدًا. يشهد الكتاب المقدس أن موسى قد تهذب بكل حكمة المصريين (أع20:7)، لكن اعتزالهم لله أفقدهم كل شيء فلم تسعفهم حكمتهم ولا علمهم وحضارتهم، فلجأوا إلى الأوثان يطلبون المشورة: "وأفنى مشورتها، فيسألون الأوثان والعازفين وأصحاب التوابع والعرافين" (إش3:19).

    ثالثًا: المعاناة من حكام عتاة (إش4:19) يميلون إلى التسلط والسيطرة لا إلى خدمة الشعب وبنيان البلد. فإذ تقسو قلوب الشعب ببعدهم عن الله واهب اللطف والصلاح يسمح لهم بقيادات عنيفة، حتى كما يفعلون يُفعل بهم.

    عندما يقسو قلبنا الداخلي نحو الغير لا نتوقع إلا أن يُكال لنا من ذات الكيل الذي به نكيل للغير، لذا يسمح لنا أن نسقط تحت قيادات عنيفة. هذا ما يحدث حتى في حياتنا اليومية في العمل والأسرة وحياتنا الشخصية. فإن من يقسو على والديه مثلًا نجد جسده عنيفًا في حربه الشهوانية ضد النفس. ما نزرعه للغير إنما نحصده في حياتنا الشخصية.

    رابعًا: المعاناة من حالة جفاف: "وتنشف المياه من البحر ويجف النهر وييبس، وتنتن الأنهار وتضعف وتجف سواقي مصر ويتلف القصب والأسل... والصيادون يئنون وكل الذين يلقون شصًا في النيل ينوحون... ويخزى الذين يعملون الكتان الممشط والذين يحيكون الأنسجة البيضاء، وتكون عمدها مسحوقة وكل العاملين بالأجرة مكتئبي النفس" (إش5:19-10).

    خامسًا: فقدان الحكماء والمشيرين، فلا يعاني الإنسان فقط من حالة حرمان مادي، وإنما من معينين حكماء يسندونه وسط ضيقه. لذا قيل: "إن رؤساء صُوعن أغبياء، حكماء مشيري فرعون مشورتهم بهيمية. كيف تقولون لفرعون أنا ابن حكماء ابن ملوك قدماء، فأين هم حكماؤك فليخبروك ليعرفوا ماذا قضى به رب الجنود على مصر" (إش 11:19،12).

    سادسًا: فقدان الوعي والدخول في حالة سكر. "مزج الرب في وسطها روح غيّ فأضلوا مصر في كل عملها كترنح السكران في قيئه" (إش14:19). لما كانت الخطية مُسكرة تُفقد الإنسان وعيه وهدفه في الحياة لذا متى شرب كأسها يسمح الله أن يحل به روح الضلال أيضًا ليترنح كالسكران بلا هدف. لا يكون له عمل جاد لبنائه وبناء الغير، سواء كان عظيمًا أو محتقرًا، نخلة أو أسلة (حلفاء). وهذا هو أخطر ما يصل إليه الإنسان، إذ يفقد بذلك كيانه الإنساني ليعيش أشبه بميت، لا طعم للحياة عنده.

    سابعًا: الارتباك بحالة من الخوف. "في ذلك اليوم تكون مصر كالنساء فترتعد وترجف من هزة يد رب الجنود الذي يقضي به عليها" (إش16:19). فرعون الذي يحسب نفسه منقذًا لإسرائيل ويهوذا من يد أشور في عجرفة وكبرياء يرتعب هو ورجاله ويصيرون كالنساء أمام رب الجنود وأمام يهوذا (إش17:19). وكأن الرب يشجع يهوذا ألا يرتعب من كلما ت فرعون ولا يدخل معه في تحالف كما فعل إسرائيل وآرام، فإن فرعون نفسه يرتعب لا أمام أشور بل أمام يهوذا نفسه.



    إقامة مذبح للرب

    بعد أن كشف الله عن جراحات مصر وما فعلته الخطية بها من فقدان للوحدة الداخلية والحكمة الحقة مع معاناة من قسوة الحاكم وقسوة الطبيعة (الجفاف) وارتباك في اقتصادياتها (الزراعة والصناعة) وعجز في الطاقات البشرية القيادية بل ودخول في حالة من اللاوعي والسكر مع الخوف والارتباك حتى أمام يهوذا المملكة الصغيرة، فإن الله يتدخل ليشفي جراحاتها ويخلصها، مقدمًا لها البركات التالية:

    ا. لغة جديدة: "في ذلك اليوم يكون في أرض ممر خمس مدن تتكلم بلغة كنعان وتحلف لرب الجنود يقال لإحداها مدينة الشمس" (إش18:19)،  . ما هذه المدن الخمس إلا حواس المؤمن؛ فإذ يُقبل الأمم على الإيمان بالسيد المسيح يسلمون الحواس الخمس في يديه لتقديسها لتتكلم بلغة الروح عوض لغة الجسد، فيقال لها كما قيل لبطرس الرسول: "لغتك تظهرك" (مت73:26؛ مر70:14).

    يرتفع قلب المؤمن إلى كنعان السماوية ليس فقط أثناء اشتراكه في سرّ الأفخارستيا وفي كل الليتورجيات الكنسية الحيّة، وإنما أيضًا أثناء عبادته الخاصة، بل وفي خلال حياته اليومية حتى في لحظات أكله وشربه ونومه. هذا هو عمل روح الله القدوس في حياتنا، يحملنا إلى السماء لنختبرها في أعماقنا، وتصير لغتنا كنعانية أي سماوية، لغة الحب والفرح الداخلي. نشارك السمائيين ليتورجياتهم وفرحهم الدائم، ولا نكون شعبًا "غامض اللغة" (حز5:3).

    ب. القسم باسم رب الجنود؛ "تحلف لرب الجنود" (إش18:19). كان القسم دليل الثقة والإيمان بمن يقسم الإنسان باسمه؛ فعوض القَسَم بالآلهة الوثنية يقبل الأمم، وعلى رأسهم مصر، الإيمان برب الجنود ويتمسك المصريون باسمه، حاسبين ذلك سرّ قوتهم.

    ج. دعوة إحدى المدن "مدينة الشمس" (إش8:19)، يقصد بها "هليوبوليس" التي كانت مركزًا لعبادة الشمس، فقد تحولت عن العبادة للشمس المادية إلى العبادة لشمس البر الذي يشرق على الجالسين في الظلمة. جاءت في الترجمة السبعينية "المدينة البارة"، إذ تحمل برّ المسيح فيها.

    د. إقامة مذبح للرب: "في ذلك الوقت يكون مذبح للرب في وسط أرض مصر وعمود للرب عند تخمها" (إش19:19). يقصد بهذا مذبح كنيسة العهد الجديد، إذ كان مذبح العهد القديم في أورشليم ولا يجوز تقديم ذبائح للرب خارجها. لقد عبرت العائلة المقدسة إلى صعيد مصر واختفت حوالي ستة شهور في الموضع الذي أقيم عليه الآن دير العذراء الشهير بالمحرق، وهو يعتبر في وسط مصر، فيه أقيمت كنيسة للرب وتُقدم عليه ذبيحة الإفخارستيا، التي هي تمتع بذبيحة الصليب عينها.

    أما العمود الذي في تخمها فهو القديس مارمرقس الرسول الذي جاء إلى الإسكندرية (على تخم مصر) يكرز بالإنجيل، ويقيم مذبح كنيسة العهد الجديد، لكي يتمتع المصريون بالخلاص من عدو الخير مضايقهم، ويكون الرب نفسه محاميًا وشفيعًا ومنقذًا لهم (إش20:19).

    هـ. المعرفة الروحية: "فيُعرف الرب في مصر، ويعرف المصريون الرب في ذلك اليوم" (إش21:19). اهتم المصريون بالمعرفة الروحية، وأُقيمت مدرسة الإسكندرية لهذه الغاية، نشر معرفة الرب لا خلال أفكار عقلانية مجردة، وإنما خلال حياة تعبدية نسكية وخبرة شركة مع الله الآب في ابنه يسوع المسيح بروحه القدوس. امتزجت المعرفة بالعبادة، إذ يكمل النبي: "ويقدمون ذبيحة وتقدمة وينذرون للرب نذرًا ويوفون به" (إش21:19). ولعل أروع من كتب عن ارتباط المعرفة بالعبادة كما بالسلوك الإنجيلي في الحياة اليومية هو القديس إكليمنضس السكندري، إذ جاء هذا الفكر خطًا ذهبيًا في كل كتاباته. فمن كلماته عن المعرفة (الغنوسية): [هذه هي العلامات التي تميز غنوسيتنا: أولًا التأمل، ثم تنفيذ الوصايا، وأخيرًا تعليم الصالحين. متى وجدت هذه السمات في إنسان ما يحسب غنوسيًا كاملًا. وإذا فقد الإنسان إحدى هذه السمات تعطلت غنوسيته.]

    و. شفاء داخلي: "ويضرب الرب مصر ضاربًا فشافيًا فيرجعون إلى الرب فيستجيب لهم ويشفيهم" (إش22:19). يسمح الله بضربها، أي بتأديبها عن الضعف الذي فيها لكي تكتشف ذاتها وتدرك حاجتها إلى المخلص، فترجع إليه لتجده الطبيب القادر وحده أن يشفي جراحات النفس ويرد لها سلامها. جاء مسيحنا طبيبًا ودواء في نفس الوقت:

    * مبارك هو "الطبيب" الذي نزل وبتر بغير ألم، شفي جراحاتنا بداء غير مرير، فقد أظهر ابنه "دواء" يشفي الخطاة!

    القديس مار افرآم السرياني

    جاء الرب إلى مصر وضرب أوثانها ليجد المصريون فيه وحده سرّ شفائهم.

    ز. إذ كان الصراع العالمي في ذلك الحين قائم بين أشور ومصر، وكانت الدول الأخرى من بينها إسرائيل ضحية هذا الصراع، فإن مجيء رب المجد يسوع يعطى للكل سلامًا، ويشعر الكل -في المسيح يسوع- أن الأرض للرب ولمسيحه، وليست مركزًا للنزاع، ويشترك الكل معًا في العبادة. في تصوير رائع لهذا السلام يقول النبي: "في ذلك اليوم تكون سكة من مصر إلى أشور، فيجيء الأشوريون إلى مصر والمصريون إلى أشور، ويعبد المصريون مع الأشوريون. في ذلك اليوم يكون إسرائيل ثلثا لمصر ولأشور بركة في الأرض، بها يبارك رب الجنود قائلًا: مبارك شعبي مصر وعمل يدي أشور وميراثي إسرائيل" (إش24:19).

    ماذا يعني "في ذلك اليوم" التي تكررت حوالي خمس مرات في الأعداد 18-25، إلا ملء الزمان الذي فيه جاء السيد المسيح ليحقق لنا هذه البركات، جاء بكونه "الطريق" الذي فيه تجتمع الأمم لتتمتع بروح الوحدة الروحية وفيض البركة. وماذا يعني اجتماع مصر وأشور وإسرائيل معًا في التمتع بالبركة الإلهية والميراث الأبدي؟ إنها صورة رمزية للكنيسة الجامعة التي ضمت الأعداء معًا بروح الحب والوحدة. لقد كانت إسرائيل في ذلك الحين في صراع بين التحالف مع مصر أو أشور القوتين العالميتين المتضادتين في ذلك الحين. لكن مجيء السيد المسيح عالج المشكلة إذ صار الكل أعضاء في كنيسة واحدة تتمتع بالعمل الإلهي، فدُعي المصريون شعب الله، وأشور عمل يديه، وإسرائيل ميراثه.


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2014)

*جالك يا مصر زمان ترنيمة بمناسبة ذكرى رحلة العائلة المقدسة لمصر 

[YOUTUBE]vIZMfI36QE0[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2014)

*العائلة المقدسة في مصر 

[YOUTUBE]XhosqGBJX3E[/YOUTUBE] *


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2014)

*
مجىء العائلة المقدسة إلى مصر (24 بشنس)

في مثل هذا اليوم المبارك أتي سيدنا يسوع المسيح إلى أرض مصر وهو طفل ابن سنتين، كما يذكر الإنجيل المقدس أن ملاك الرب ظهر ليوسف في حلم قائلا: "قم وخذ الصبي وأمه واهرب إلى مصر وكن هناك حتى أقول لك، لان هيرودس مزمع أن يطلب الصبي ليهلكه (مت 2: 13)

وكان ذلك لسببين أحدهما لئلا إذا وقع في يد هيرودس ولم يقدر علي قتله فيظن أن جسده خيال والسبب الثاني ليبارك أهل مصر بوجوده بينهم فتتم النبوة القائلة " من مصر دعوت ابني" (هو 11: 1) وتتم أيضا النبوة القائلة " هوذا الرب راكب علي سحابة سريعة وقادم إلى مصر فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها" (اش 19: 1). ويقال أن أوثان مصر انكفأت عندما حل بها كلمة الله المتجسد كما انكفأ داجون أمام تابوت العهد (1 صم 5: 3)

فأتي السيد المسيح له المجد مع يوسف ووالدته العذراء وسالومي وكان مرورهم أولا بضيعة تسمي بسطة وهناك شربوا من عين ماء فصار ماؤها شافيا لكل مرض ومن هناك ذهبوا إلى منية سمنود وعبروا النهر إلى الجهة الغربية. وقد حدث في تلك الجهة أن وضع السيد المسيح قدمه علي حجر فظهر فيه أثر قدمه فسمي المكان الذي فيه الحجر بالقبطي " بيخا ايسوس " أي (كعب يسوع) ومن هناك اجتازوا غربا مقابل وادي النطرون فباركته السيدة لعلمها بما سيقام فيه متن الأديرة المسيحية ثم انتهوا إلى الأشمونين وأقاموا هناك أياما قليلة ز ثم قصدوا جبل قسقام. وفي المكان الذي حلوا فيه من هذا الجبل شيد دير السيدة العذراء وهو المعروف بدير المحرق

ولما مات هيرودس ظهر ملاك الرب ليوسف في الحلم أيضا قائلا " قم وخذ الصبي وأمه واذهب إلى أرض إسرائيل. لأنه قد مات الذين كانوا يطلبون نفس الصبي" (مت 2: 20 و21)

فعادوا إلى مصر ونزلوا في المغارة التي هي اليوم بكنيسة أبي سرجة بمصر القديمة ثم اجتازوا المطرية واغتسلوا هناك من عين ماء فصارت مباركة ومقدسة من تلك الساعة. ونمت بقربها شجرة بلسم وهي التي من دهنها يصنع الميرون المقدس لتكريس الكنائس وأوانيها. ومن هناك سارت العائلة المقدسة إلى المحمة (مسطرد) ثم إلى أرض إسرائيل فيجب علينا أن نعيد في هذا اليوم عيدا روحيا فرحين مسرورين. لأن مخلصنا قد شرف أرضنا في مثل هذا اليوم المبارك فالمجد لاسمه القدوس إلى الأبد. آمين.

وهو عيد سيدى صغير، ويصلى بالطقس الفرايحي، وإذا وقع في أيام الخماسين يفضل قراءة فصوله حتى نشعر بروحانية العيد.*


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2014)

* عيد دخول المسيح إلى أرض مصر



    لقد امتثل يوسف لأمر الملاك (قم وخذ الصبي وأمه واهرب إلى ارض مصر) فجاء السيد الضابط الكل إلى مصر مع سيدة البشرية العذراء مريم والقديس يوسف البار وسالومي.

    كان مجيء يوسف الصديق إلى مصر وأشبعه العالم من خيرات مصر رمزًا صادقًا عن مجيء السيد المسيح إلى أرضنا الحبيبة مصر التي بنى فيها مذبحة المقدس إذ تنبأ عنه اشعياء النبي قائلا (في ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب في وسط ارض مصر وعمود الرب عند تخومها) (ش 19: 19).. ومازالت تقدم عليه ذبيحته غير الدموية. فأعطانا جسده ودمه اللذين بهما صار لنا ليس شبع سبع سنين فقط بل إلى حياة أبدية. كما جاء يوسف الصديق ابن يعقوب إلى مصر ومعه يسوع معطى الحياة.. موسى النبي أيضًا رمز لمجيء السيد إلى مصر.. إذ عندما سمع فرعون هذا الأمر طلب أن يقتل موسى فهرب من وجه فرعون (خر 2) وهكذا السيد المسيح هرب من هيرودس إلى مصر لما أراد قتله. وكما عاد موسى إلى مصر ليخرج بنى إسرائيل من عبودية فرعون هكذا عاد السيد من مصر عندما ظهر الملاك ليوسف في حلم قائلا (قم وخذ الصبي وأمه واذهب إلى ارض إسرائيل... وانصرف إلى نواحي الجليل) (مت 2: 19 – 32) فكان في الجليل ليعتق آدم وبنيه من الجحيم.

    قيل أن المسافة التي سلكتها العائلة المقدسة في المجيء إلى مصر من بيت لحم إلى الدير المحرق كانت تبلغ 1033 كيلو متر تقريبًا.. ولكن لماذا هرب السيد المسيح إلى ارض مصر؟ ألا يستطيع وهو الإله ضابط الخليقة بأجمعها أن يطلب من أبيه فيقدم له أكثر من اثني عشر جيشًا من الملائكة (مت 26: 53)... لم يفعل ذلك ليعلمنا الهروب من الشر وعدم التصدي له (لا تنتقموا لأنفسكم أيها الأحباء بل أعطوا مكانًا للغضب لأنه مكتوب لي النقمة أنا أجازى يقول الرب، ولا يغلبنك الشر بل اغلب الشر بالخير) (رو 12: 19، 21). كان في ميلاده فقيرا في مزود، أيضًا في هروبه ليس له زاد وأمتعة سوى أن يركب مع أمه جحشا.. ويحدثنا عنه القديس يعقوب السروجي: "في المركبة يجاهر السمائيون ببهائك. وهنا وهكذا استمروا في التنقل من بلد إلى أخرى عدة شهور، تطلب له أمه فلا يعطيها أحد وهو الذي يفجر الينابيع والأنهار والبحيرات بل ومن يشرب من الماء الذي يعطيه لن يعطش إلى الأبد.. يحتمل البرد والحر بينما يكسو الخليقة بنعمته..! لم تستطيع أن تثبت أمامك البراري والأصنام في مصر.. فصنعت الكثير من الآيات.. الأماكن التي باركتها مازالت بها الكنائس الأثرية الشهيرة بروحانيتها والأديرة العامرة...  فكنت طفلا بالجسد ولكن لاهوتك لم يفارق ناسوتك لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين.

    وهنا ليتني أسال نفسي: عند مجيء السيد المسيح إلى ارض مصر هناك من استقبله وإضافة هناك من رفضه، فكيف استقبل أنا المسيح الذي كل يوم على المذبح؟ وهل استقبالك له يتم كما يجب بحفاوة وإجلاله..؟ فرص الالتقاء به ليست متعذرة إذ في كل مكان وفي كل زمان بل ومازال يقرع على باب قلبي قائلًا (هانذا واقف على باب واقرع إن سمع احد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل إليه وأتعشى معه وهو معي) (رؤ 3: 20) وحيث انه غير مرئي فينظر إلى الاستعداد الداخلى الغير مرئي..  ليتني أنقض أفكاري الرديئة وأغسل قلبي بالتوبة المستمرة وأتهيأ بلباس النقاوة والطهارة وأتغنى بوصيته وازين مصباحي بعد أن أعده واخرج للقاء العريس السمائي مع الخمس العذارى الحكيمات (مت 25: 1 – 13).. استطيع أيضًا أن التقى أكثر بالسيد المسيح في تنفيذ وصاياه في حياتي الخاصة في صلاة بعمق، في صوم في نقاوة القلب،... الخ. وفى حياتي مع الآخرين في قليل حب أقدمه لإنسان ما في خدمة الكنيسة، في مساعدة المحتاج، لذا يقول لنا: "جعت فأطعمتموني... عطشت فسقيتموني... بما أنكم فعلتم بأحد إخوتي هؤلاء الأصاغر فبي فعلتم" (مت 25: 31 – 40).

    حقا مبارك شعبي مصر (أش 19: 25) لقد دخل السيد المسيح أرضنا وهو بعد طفل على ذراعي السيدة العذراء فتباركت بلادنا المصرية بقدومه.. وتحطمت أوثانها. كما تنبأ النبي إشعياء (هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم إلى مصر فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها) (أش 19 – 1).. مجيء السيد المسيح والعائلة المقدسة برفقته إلى بلادنا كان بشارة خلاص لنا إذ لم تنقض 60 عام إلا وقد تمت كرازة بلادنا على يد القديس العظيم مارمرقس الرسول الإنجيلي فأسس الكنيسة القبطية التي مازالت منارا عاليا يستضئ بنورها العالم بأجمعه.

    لقد تباركت بلادنا المصرية ومازالت بل ومبارك ذلك اليوم الذي فيه حظيت بمجيء المخلص إليها وأمه السيدة العذراء مريم التي نطلب شفاعتها دائما أمام ابنها الحبيب ليغفر لنا خطايانا..



    خط سير الرحلة:

    مجئ السيد المسيح إلى ارض مصر   من بيت لحم إلى الفرما التابعة للعريش ومنها إلى بسطة (بالقرب من الزقازيق) ومنها إلى المحمة (مسطرد) ثم إلى بلبيس ومنها إلى منية جناح التي يقرب بسمنود ثم إلى البرلس ثم إلى بلاد السباخ (سخا الحالية تابعة لكفر الشيخ) وهناك وضع يده على حجر فسمى هذا المكان (بينى ايسوس) أي (كعب يسوع) ويدعى الآن دير المغطس.. ثم إلى وادي النطرون ثم إلى عين شمس.. (المطرية) حيث الشجرة المباركة.. ثم قصدوا فسطاط مصر (مصر القديمة) حيث اختبأوا في مغارة (هي بكنيسة أبي سرجة الآن) حيث توجهوا إلى الصعيد وعلى الشاطئ بارك الله الصخرة العالية وهى الآن معروفة باسم (سيدة الكف) (بجبل الطير – شرق سمالوط حاليا).. ومن هناك مضوا إلى الاشمونين ثم أستانفوا المسير من الجبل الشرقي إلى الغرب حيث وصلوا إلى جبل قسقام المعروف الآن بدير السيدة العذراء (المحرق) حيث أقاموا هناك ستة أشهر.

    طقس العيد (24 بشنس):

    له إبصاليات (واطس وآدام) مدونتان بكتاب الإبصاليات الواطس والادام وذكصولوجيات المناسبات، وله ربع من أرباع الناقوس وذكصولوجية خاصة بكتاب الابصلمودية السنوية (اقرأ ذكصولوجية مجيء المسيح إلى أرض مصر في بموقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت بقسم التسبحة المكتوبة).
*


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2014)




----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2014)




----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2014)




----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2014)

عيد دخول المسيح إلى أرض مصر
*  لماذا الهروب؟ - لماذا مصر؟*



    + لماذا الهروب؟

    ولكن كيف وهو الإله الحقيقي المتجسد يهرب أمام بشر وهو الملك هيرودس الذي كان يطارده بسبب سؤال المجوس: "أين المولود ملك اليهود فإننا رأينا نجمه في المشرق واتينا لنسجد له" (مت 2: 2) إذ اضطرب هيرودس الملك وكل أورشليم معه.. وإذ أوصى المجوس أن يبحثوا بالتدقيق عن الصبي ومتى وجدوه يخبرونه لكي يذهب ويسجد له أيضًا... ولكن أوحى للمجوس في حلم أن لا يرجعوا إلى هيرودس فانصرفوا إلى طريق أحرى في كورتهم... وحينئذ لما رأي هيرودس أن المجوس سخروا به غضب جدًا فأرسل وقتل جميع الصبيان الذين في بيت لحم وفي كل تخومها من ابن سنتين فما دون بحسب الزمان الذي تحققه من المجوس" (مت 2: 7-17)..

    فكرة الهروب هي الفكرة الروحية التي ظهرت في هذا العيد، وهو مبدأ روحي في الكتاب المقدس ضمن ما يسمى بقضية الألم في الكتاب."الصديق يبصر الشر فيتوارى" هذا مبدأ روحي أراد السيد المسيح أن يعلمه ليس خوفًا ولا جُبنًا ولا بعد عن المواجهة، لكن هي حكمة ممكن وصف الهروب على أنه حكمة بل نصف النصرة، السيد المسيح أراد أن يرينا طريق السلام "ومع مبغضي السلام كنت صاحب سلام" بمعنى أن الإنسان يُفضل السلام عن الحرب التي بلا منفعة، والدليل على هذا السيد المسيح واجه الشيطان في عبادة الأوثان وبدد الأصنام في مصر، يوسف الصديق هرب من أمام امرأة سيده وانتصر وواجه الشيطان في السجن والآلام التي أحتملها فالهروب ليس عجز.

    وهنا يجب أن نستوقف أنفسنا لنتأمل مبدأ هامًا في الروحيات وهو الهروب من الشر.

    + فالسيد المسيح جاء برسالة سلام ومصالحة بين الناس والله وبين الناس وبعضهم البعض وبين الناس وأنفسهم من الداخل....

    لذلك نهى كثيرًا عن العنف وأمر بعدم استخدامه كما جاء في عظته الشهيرة على الجبل قوله: "لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضًا ومن أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء أيضًا ومن سخرك ميلا واحدًا فاذهب معه اثنين.... من سالك فأعطيه ومن أراد أن يقترض منك فلا ترده... أحبوا أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم.. لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السموات.. فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصاحين ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين.. لأنه أن أحببتم الذين يحبونكم فأي أجر لكم, أليس العشارون أيضًا يفعلون ذلك..؟ وان سلمتم على إخوتكم فقط فأي فضل تصنعون؟! أليس العشارون أيضًا يفعلون كذلك؟ فكونوا انتم كاملين كما أن أباكم السماوي هو كامل.." (مت 5: 39-48)...

    بهذا المنهج قدم الطفل يسوع نفسه وسيله إيضاح فهرب من أمام هيرودس مقدمًا المثل والقدوة للبعد عن الانتقام والعنف ومواجهه الشر بمثله والعداء بالعداء... فحقق تلك المعادلة الصعبة التي صارت مبدأ لأولاد الله في العالم أن يغلبوا القوة بالضعف, والعنف باللطف, والسلب والسرقة بالعطاء... هكذا قال الكتاب عن الرب يسوع: "فإن المسيح أيضًا تألم لأجلنا تاركًا لنا مثالا لكي نتتبع خطواته. الذي لم يفعل خطيه ولا وجد في فمه مكر الذي إذ شتم لم يشتم عوضًا وإذ تألم لم يكن يهدد بل كان يسلم لمن يقضى بعدل"... (1 بط 2: 21 – 23)... هذه هي حقيقة الأمر... إن الطفل يسوع لم يهرب ضعفًا ولم يخاف من الموت..  إذ كيف وهو الله يحاف إنسان, وكيف وهو الحياة التي لا تموت يخاف الموت..؟! إنما أراد أن يسلم كنيسته في العهد الجديد منهج المحبة الكاملة والسلام التام ورفض العداء والاعتداء.... الم يقل القديس بولس أن ضعف الله أقوى الناس وجهل الله احكم من الناس؟!! (1كو 1: 25)... هكذا يسلك أولاد الله بقوته وليسبقوتهم الضعيفة وبحكمته وليس بحكمتهم التي هي جهالة بالنسب لله وهذا سر المعادلة الصعبة أن المؤمنين يبدون وكأنهم ضعفاء أمام قوة العالم ولكن قوة الله مخافة فيهم لذلك ينتصرون وإن بدوا ضعفاء بدون عنف ولكن بالهروب من الشر لذلك قيل: "الصديق يبصر الشر فيتوارى" أي يختبئ ليس عن ضعف ولكن بحكمته لان عمر الشر قصير ينتهي سريعًا كما مات هيرودس وانتهى شره وعادت العائلة المقدسة بهدوء وسلام إلى الناصرة حيث سكنوا...



    والنصيحة التي قدمها القديس بولس فيقول "لا تنتقموا لأنفسكم أيها الأحباء بل أعطوا مكانًا للغضب. لأنه مكتوب لي النقمة، أنا أجازي يقول الرب.. ولا يغلبنك الشر بل أغلب بالخير).. (رو 12: 19 , 21).

    وكلام القديس بطرس الرسول حين قال (لان هذا أفضل , إن كان احد من اجل ضمير نحو الله يحتمل أحزانًا متألمًا بالظلم (1 بط 2: 19)... وقال أيضًا (غير مجازين عن شر بشر أو عن شتيمة بشتيمة بل بالعكس مباركين عالمين أنكم لهذا دعيتم لكي ترثوا البركة لان من أراد أن يحب الحياة ويرى أيامًا صالحه فليكفف لسانه عن الشر وشفتيه عن أن تتكلما بالمكر, ليعرض عن الشر ويصنع الخير, ليطلب السلام ويجد في إثره لان عيني الرب على الأبرار وأذنيه إلى طلبتهم ولكن وجه الرب ضد فاعلي الشر, فمن يؤذيكم إن كنتم متمثلين بالخير ولكن إن تألمتم من أجل البر فطوباكم)... (1 بط 3: 9-14)...

    ثم يطمئن مَنْ يسلك في هذا المنهج الإلهي قائلًا: (كما اشتركتم في آلام المسيح افرحوا لكي تفرحوا في استعلان مجده أيضًا مبتهجين, إن عيرتم باسم المسيح فطوبى لكم لان روح المجد والله يحل عليكم... فلا يتألم أحدكم كقاتل أو سارق أو فاعل شر أو متداخل في أمور غيره ولكن إن كان كمسيحي فلا يخجل بل مجد الله من هذا القبيل (1بط 4: 13-16)...


    + لماذا مصر بالذات؟ 

 في أرض مصر

    كانت مصر رائدة العالم الأممي فكانت بفرعونها تشير في العهد القديم إلى العبودية, وبخصوبة أرضها تشير إلى حياة الترف ومحبة العالم وكان يمكن للسيد أن يلتجئ إلى مدينة في اليهودية أو الجليل لكنه أراد تقديس لأرض مصر ليقيم في وسط الأرض الأممية مذبحًا له.. في هذا يقول إشعياء النبي "هوذا الرب راكب على سحابه خفيفة سريعة وقادم إلى أرض مصر فترتجف أوثان مصر من جهة ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها" (اش 19: 1).. في ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب للرب في وسط ارض مصر وعامود للرب في تخمها فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود في ارض مصر.

    مصر كانت أكبر معقل للعبادة الوثنية في المنطقة كلها، مصر لها موقع متميز في الكتاب المقدس، حضر إليها أبونا إبراهيم ويعقوب أبو الآباء ويوسف الصديق وموسى النبي، مجموعة من الأنبياء مهدوا لمجئ السيد المسيح ليتوج هذا الحضور.

    مصر تحدث عنها الكتاب المقدس كثيرًا وجاءها كثير من الشخصيات الهامة من الآباء والأنبياء واحتلت جزًا كبيرًا من تاريخ أولاد الله...

    1 – مصر منذ أن أسسها مصرايم الذي من نسل نوح وهي ملجأ للجميع.

    2- زارها أبونا إبراهيم كما يذكر الكتاب المقدس في (تك 12: 10 – 19) "وحدث جوع في الأرض فانحدر أبرام إلى مصر ليتغرب هناك لان الجوع في الأرض كان شديدًا".

    3 – في خيرها وعاش فيها يوسف الصديق حيث باعه إخوته كما يذكر (تك 37: 18– 29).

    4 – ولقد كان يوسف رمزًا للسيد المسيح الذي جاء لاستبقاء حياة..


    لقد تحدث الكتاب المقدس كثيرًا عن مصر وبالذات في النبوة عن هروب الطفل يسوع إلى مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها.... في ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب في وسط ارض مصر وعمود للرب عند تخومها فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود في ارض مصر..

    هذا ما تحقق حين قال الملاك ليوسف النجار في حلم: "قم وخذ الصبي وأمه واهرب إلى مصر وكن هناك حتى أقول لك لان هيرودس مزمع أن يطلب الصبي ليهلكه.." (مت2: 13)

    ولقد سارت العائلة المقدسة في هروبها من وجه هيرودس إلى مصر حوالي 1033 كيلو متر وهي المسافة من بيت لحم إلى المحرق... ذهابًا ثم مثلها إيابًا بحسب الترتيب التالي:

    من بيت لحم إلى الفرما التابعة للعريش ومنها إلى تل بسطه (بالقرب من الزقازيق) ومنها إلى بلبيس ومنها إلى منية جناح (بالقرب من سمنود) ثم إلى البرلس ثم إلى سخا (بالقرب من كفر الشيخ) حيث وضع الطفل يسوع رجله على حجر فانطبع عليها كذلك سمى هذا المكان (بينى ايسوس أي كعب يسوع)... ثم انتقلت العائلة المقدسة إلى وادي النطرون ثم إلى عين شمس فالمطرية (حيث شجرة مريم المباركة)... ثم إلى فسطاط مصر (مصر القديمة) حيث اختبأ في مغارة (وهي في كنيسة أبي سرجه الآن)... ثم توجهوا إلى الصعيد واستقروا على صخرة عالية معروفه الآن بجبل الطير (شرق سمالوط حاليًا) ثم إلى الاشمونين (بجوار مركز ملوي) ثم استأنفوا السير من الجبل الشرقي إلى الغرب حيث وصلوا إلى جبل قسقام المعروف الآن بالدير المحرق حيث أقاموا هناك ستة أشهر...


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2014)

*البُعد الروحي - البعد الرعوي للعيد



    البعد الروحي:

    محبة الله لمصر "من مصر دعوت ابني" (هو 11: 1) "مبارك شعبي مصر" (أش 19:19) " يكون مذبح للرب وعمود عند تخومها".

    لاشك أنها بركه خاصة لبلادنا المحبوبة مصر أن يزورها الطفل يسوع مع أمه ويوسف النجار وتحققت عبارة إشعياء النبي "مبارك شعبي مصر".. (اش 19: 25) إذ قد تحطمت أوثانها كما قيل في النبوة أيضًا "فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها" إنها بشارة خلاص وردت إلى مصر قبل انم تعلن في أي مكان آخر في العالم.. (اش 19: 1).

    وبالفعل لم تمر 60 سنه إلا وقد تمت كرازة بلادنا على يد القديس مار مرقس الرسولي الإنجيلي فأسس الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.

    تأسيس الكنيسة القبطية في مصر وهي كنيسة الشهداء قيادة المجامع المسكونية، الرهبنة القوية، الصوم والممارسات التقوية، أعظم كنيسة في العالم. بالإضافة إلى الهروب كمبدأ روحي يضمن النصرة على الشيطان. شيء عجيب أن تتحول مصر من عبادة الأوثان ومن السحر والشعوذة وتعدد الآلهة الوثنية، وكل ما هو ضد الله تتحول إلى أعظم كنيسة في العالم كله؛ الكنيسة القبطية. السيد المسيح نفذ وصية "لا يغلبنك الشر بل أغلب الشر بالخير" هذا مبدأ روحي جميل. "كما تكثر آلام المسيح فينا كذلك بالمسيح أيضًا تكثر تعزيتنا".

    البعد الرعوي:

    + تحويل كل تجربة إلى منفعة روحية، السيد المسيح حول تجربة الاعتداء عليه (التصفية الجسدية حولها إلى أعظم منفعة روحية للتاريخ كله ولأولاد الله). الإرادة الخيرة تخرج من الآكل أُكلًا ومن الجافي حلاوة.

    + إيجاد مكان مقدس يشهد لمحبة الله غير القدس، التي شهدت أقدس الأوقات في حياة السيد المسيح.

    في هذا العيد نتذكر أن في مجيء الرب إلى ارض مصر هناك من حقيقة رعوية واضحة وهي: إن الرب في محبته يهتم بالكل ويبارك الجميع ولكن ليس الجميع يحرصون على نوال هذه البركة أو الاستفادة منها... ففرص الالتقاء بالرب كثيرة وليست متعذرة في كل مكان وفي كل زمان... أليس هو الذي قال "هانذا واقف على الباب واقرع أن سمع احد صوتي وفتح الباب ادخل إليه وأتعشى معه وهو معي" (رؤ 3: 12) ولكن الأمر يتوقف على الاستعداد الداخلى الغير مرئي... وبالتوبة والإرادة الخيرة الداخلية يتهيأ الإنسان بالنقاوة والطهارة وتنفيذ الوصية المقدسة للقاء الرب يسوع المسيح سواء على المستوى السرائر الذي يصل إلى ذروته في سر التناول أو على المستوى الكنسي بالوجود في بيت الله المقدس أو على المستوى الشخصي المناجاة والصلوات الشخصية القلبية السهمية التي تقديس الفكر والقلب والمشاعر والحواس... وكل ذلك يمهد للقاء العريس في مجيئه الثاني المخوف المملوء مجدًا بزيت في المصابيح والأواني الذي هو عمل الروح القدس فينا وبنا ومعنا...

    كما نتذكر بُعدًا رعويًا آخر وهو أهمية الاحتفال بهذا اليوم الذي انفردت به مصر وسط بلاد العالم كله... وصارت القدس التي نحب أن نزورها لنتبارك من الأماكن التي عاش فيها السيد الرب يسوع المسيح واكل فيها وعلم فيها لأنه تركها لنا لنتبارك بها... إن كانت القدس الآن مغلقه بسبب أوضاع هناك واغتصاب اليهود لدير السلطان القبطي المصري وللأعمال العدوانية التي تقع هناك وتمثل خطورة كبيرة على الأرواح...  لكننا نحظى بقدس أخرى هي مصر التي تقدست بالرب... وفي هذا الصدد أحب أن أوضح اعتزاز الله بمصر وفرحه بها حتى انه اختارها من دون بلاد العالم كله قريبها وبعيدها لكي يهرب إليها يجد فيها سلامًا ويهبها سلامه... فنشأت الكنيسة القبطية الفتيه التي كانت صاحبة الفضل على العالم في ما قدمت من شهداء ومعترفين وقديسين ورهبان وراهبات (منتشرون في العالم كله)... وهي كنيسة الأصوام والصلوات والروحانية الواضحة... كما أنها التي حافظت على الإيمان وقادت المجامع المسكونية الكثيرة.... *


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2014)

*البعد اللاهوتي للعيد - البُعد الطقسي



    البعد اللاهوتي:

    + النبوات تؤكد أن صاحب العيد هو الله المتجسد (أش 19: 1– 20).

    + ما حدث للأوثان أثناء زيارة العائلة المقدسة سقوط الأوثان.

    + المعجزات التي صاحبت الرحلة.

    + كان الهروب بأمر من السماء من خلال الملاك ليوسف البار فلم يكن هروبًا عاديًا.

    مما تقدم يتضح لاهوت السيد المسيح في دخوله البهي والمصحوب بالعجائب إلى ارض مصر ونلخصها فيما يلي:

    1 – النبوة التي وردت في سفر إشعياء والتي تقول: "هوذا الرب راكب على سحابه سريعة وقادم إلى مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخله"... (اش 19: 1 – 20)... وتكملتها التي تحمل نبوه عن تأسيس وتقديس الكنيسة القبطية..."في ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب في وسط أرض مصر وعامود للرب عند تخومها... وكان هذا إعلان عن لاهوت السيد المسيح لأنه صاحب المذبح... فليس المقصود مذبح يهودي لأنه خارج أورشليم وليس مذبحًا وثنيًا لأنه للرب... وهذا يدل على مذبح الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية التي تعبد الثالوث القدوس الآب والابن والروح القدس... حتى وان أنكر ذلك البروتستانت... لكن القديس بولس يؤكد ذلك حين قال: "وأما رأس الكلام فهو أن لنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا قد جلس في يمين عرش العظمة في السموات خادمًا للأقداس والمسكن الحقيقي الذي نصبه الله لا إنسان... وأما المسيح وهو قد جاء رئيس كهنة الخيرات العتيدة فبالمسكن الأعظم والأكمل غير المصنوع بيد أي الذي ليس من هذه الخليقة".. (عب 8: 1، 2) , (عب 9: 11)...

    2 – سقوط الأوثان في كل مكان ذهبت إليه العائلة المقدسة.. لان الشياطين كانت تسكن هذه الأوثان... وإذ ارتعبت الشياطين أسقطت الأوثان بصوره لم يسبق لها مثيل..إنه صراع النور مع الظلمة... نور المسيح الذي أشرق في مصر فبدد ظلمة الشيطان وعبادة الأوثان...

    3 – المعجزات التي صنعت في أماكن عديدة كخروج عين مياه في مكان بدون تدخل بشرى وبطريقه مفاجئه... وانفتاح أبواب مغلقه بقوة الرب يسوع مع امة العذراء ليساعدهم ذلك على الهروب بطريقة مخيفة عير ظاهرة....

    4 – كان تحرك العائلة المقدسة بأمر من الملاك جاء ليوسف النجار في حلم ليأمره بالهروب لان هيرودس كان مزمعًا أن يقتل الطفل يسوع... وبعد موت هيرودس جاء الملاك مرة أخرى ليأمر يوسف النجار بعودة العائلة المقدسة مرة أخرى إلى اليهودية...

    البعد الطقسي:

    هناك تسبحة للعيد وإبصالية للعيد وذكصولوجية عيد المجيء لمصر وهيتنيات في القداس والقراءات تتحدث عن الحدث وما حوله من معاني مثل إشراقات الله على العالم (والمزامير) تتكلم عن مجيء الله (والبولس) يتكلم عن عمل الله في حياة المؤمنين (و الكاثيليكون) يتكلم عن افتقاد الله ومحبته (الإبركسيس) يتكلم عن دعوة الله لموسى ليخلص شعب العبرانيين الموجودين بمصر.

    يحتفل بهذا العيد بطقس متميز عن بقية الأعياد.. نرتل الألحان بطريقة الفرح وقبل تقديم الحمل نصلى سواعي الثالثة والسادسة.. وتوجد إبصاليتان واطس وادام بحسب اليوم الذي سيقع فيه العيد.. كما أن للعيد ربع خاص بأرباع الناقوس وكذلك هيتينه خاصة ويرف القطمارس  ملفوفًا في لفائف بيضاء حول الكنيسة وداخل الهيكل ثلاث مرات مع ترديد الألحان المناسبة...

    قراءات العيد:

    تدور قراءات هذا العيد المقدس حول بركات هذه المناسبة الفريدة لمصر كلها وإشراق نور الرب يسوع في طفولته على أهل مصر والعجائب التي صنعها الرب وأمه العذراء حقا إنها محبه فائقة من الله أن يسعى إلينا باحثًا عن التائهين في عبادة الأوثان محطمًا لهم هذه الآلهة المزيفة التي ملك الشيطان بها على المصرين القدامى..   حقًا إنها صوره لافتقاد الله لشعبه في مصر... وهو الذي قال: مبارك شعبي مصر"....



    أولًا: المزامير: كنبوات:

    1 – مزمور العشية: (مز 105: 23 , 27) وفيه نبوة عن مجيء المسيح إلى مصر في مجيء يعقوب أبو الآباء إلى مصر وما صاحب ذلك المجيء من أعاجيب.. فيقول: "فجاء إسرائيل إلى مصر ويعقوب من أرض حام, أقام بينهم كلامه آياته عجائبه في ارض حام"...

    2 – مزمور باكر: (مز 106: 21, 4): ويشير إلى الآيات والعجائب التي صنعها يسوع بدخوله إلى ارض مصر وفي الجزء الأخير يطلب الرضا وإخلاص اللذان نالتهما مصر وشعبها ويطلب أن ينالها... "نسوا الله مخلصهم الصانع عظائم في مصر... اذكرني يا رب برضا شعبك تعهدني بخلاصك"...

    3 –مزمور القداس: (مت 104: 36 , 38): ويشير إلى ملاك العهد الرب يسوع الذي بدخوله أنقذ مصر من عبودية الشيطان ففرحت مصر بذلك...



    ثانيًا: الأناجيل: كتسجيل للحدث: 
    1 – إنجيل عشيه: (مت 104: 12-17): ويتحدث عن إشراق الرب بنوة على العالم كاستعارة لوصف ما حدث بالفعل في ارض مصر إذ أشرق الرب عل مصر بدخوله فيها... "الشعب الجالس في الظلمة أشرق عليه النور العظيم". وقصد ظلمة الوثنية التي رفضتها مصر بعد دخول الرب إليها... وهذه حقيقة أن السيد المسيح نور العالم....

    2 – إنجيل باكر: (مت 12: 15 -23): ويركز على ما قيل عن السيد المسيح كنبوه بلسان الآب "هوذا فتاي الذي اخترته, حبيبي الذي سرت به نفسي أضع روحي عليه فيخبر الأمم بالحق" وهذا ما فعل بالحقيقة في مصر انه اخرج الحق إلى النصرة....

     3 - إنجيل القداس: (مت 2: 13 – 23): والذي يتكلم عن تسجيل الحدث نفسه... "قم وخذ الصبي وأمه واهرب إلى أرض مصر حتى أقول لك لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل من مصر دعوت ابني"...



    ثالثًا: بقية القراءات:

    البولس: (اف 2: 1- 22): وهنا يتحدث القديس بولس عن بركة مجيء الرب إلى مصر فيخاطب الأمم (كمثال لمصر) لأنهم كانوا أموات غرباء عن الموعد وبلا رجاء وبلا إله... ولكنهم صاروا قريبين وذلك بمجيء المسيح إلى ارض مصر... وبدمه صاروا رعيه مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله فيقول "اذكروا أنكم انتم أمم قبلا في الجسد, أنكم كنتم أجنبيين عن رعوية إسرائيل وغرباء عن عهود الوعد لا رجاء لكم، وبلا إله في العالم. ولكن الآن في المسيح يسوع انتم الذين كنتم بعيدين صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح فلستم إذن بعد غرباء ونزلاء بل رعيه مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله"...

    الكاثوليكون: (1 بط 4: 7 – 19): ويتكلم عن محبة الله لنا إذ افتقدنا بإرسال ابنه كفارة لخطايانا وفي هذا إشارة للعيد لان السيد المسيح بمحبته افتقدنا بمجيئه إلى ديارنا المصرية... لذلك ينبغي أن نحب بعضنا بعضًا لان المحبة هي من الله وكل من يحب فقد ولد من الله...

    الابركسيس: (اع 7: 20 – 34): ويحكى هذا الجزء عن دعوة الله لموسى ليخلص شعب الله من العبودية على مثال ما فعل الرب الذي دخل مصر ليخلصها من عبودية فرعون الحقيقي (الشيطان)...

     بركة هذا العيد فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2014)

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين


----------



## soul & life (2 يونيو 2014)

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب .. موضوع جميل ومجهود رائع الرب يباركك استاذى


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جدااااا كل سنه وأنتم طيبين


----------

